# Do you prefer round or square skirts, and what is the quality of this brand?



## Cookie1616 (Jan 8, 2012)

I'm looking at a barrel racing saddle, the american saddlery Ekto one and the Ekto two. I would also like to know what other barrel racers think: Round or Square skirt?? 

Does anyone know anything of this brand and type, own one, and is it decent for barrel racing competitively?
It also comes in a rounded skirt.
Thanks!

Here's a picture:


----------



## Rawhide (Nov 11, 2011)

Heres some reviews on AM/saddles :Barrel Saddles
Don't think there on E/1 or E/2 but you can get a general idea till someone else gives you a response.

Rawhide


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

Are you sure that's not an American saddle? Pretty poor quality. Oops, never mind, I see that it's an Ekto by American. I'd pass.

Skirt shape is personal preference, though an extremely short-backed horse will require a round skirt (and a round skirt is generally lighter weight).


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I didn't find what the tree is made of. You should look for a Ralide tree or fiberglass reinforced wood tree. A fiberglass tree isn't the same thing. Ralides have stood the test of time. If the price is around $600 or less, then it's an economy version and things have been cheaped on somewhere - maybe thinner leather, very thin rawhide on the horn. I see too many saddles with broken rawhide braiding on cheaper saddles and it's an expensive fix.


----------

